# Vandalize My Bag



## gettinpurseonal

I got this Small Bazar for just a few hundred dollars. I guess the stripes aren’t too popular. I really want to dye it or add graffiti. I thought about dying the white stripe on the right black. I also thought about applying stick-on letters that say, “Balenciaga” in a cool font going upwards on the right white stripe and “Paris” over the blue & white stripes. Another thought was using Sharpie to draw the design in the attached photos. What other ideas can you think of? Please show pics if you can! PS I no longer have any pets and don’t want cats or dogs on my bag.


----------



## muchstuff

gettinpurseonal said:


> I got this Small Bazar for just a few hundred dollars. I guess the stripes aren’t too popular. I really want to dye it or add graffiti. I thought about dying the white stripe on the right black. I also thought about applying stick-on letters that say, “Balenciaga” in a cool font going upwards on the right white stripe and “Paris” over the blue & white stripes. Another thought was using Sharpie to draw the design in the attached photos. What other ideas can you think of? Please show pics if you can! PS I no longer have any pets and don’t want cats or dogs on my bag.
> View attachment 4335027
> View attachment 4335028
> View attachment 4335029


I'm a purist and actually like the bag as is...


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Thank you! That is nice to know!



muchstuff said:


> I'm a purist and actually like the bag as is...


----------



## RichHarris

muchstuff said:


> I'm a purist and actually like the bag as is...



I am the same - leave it as it was designed to look. I love it just the way it is.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I like the bag as is but given that you want to personalize it (which I think is fun), I like the idea of a graphic black design on the one white panel the best. I think stickers will make it look fake and they won’t stay put. But black art could be really cool.

I like the idea of the flowers and would only do about three of staggered heights so they are easy to see and not cramped. Otherwise, I would fill it with a henna inspired design. Something like this (that isn’t rooted in being linear):


----------



## papertiger

Make it personal to you so you'll not get tired of it.


----------



## ksuromax

why do you think the stripes are not popular? 
i have just got mine, love it and will wear the heck out of it!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A1aGypsy said:


> *I like the idea of a graphic black design on the one white panel the best.* I think stickers will make it look fake and they won’t stay put. But black art could be really cool.


Me too !


----------



## CeeJay

Well .. I, like some of the others, wouldn't touch it .. but remember that if you do decide to put your designs on it, there will be (pretty much) zero chance of ever being able to re-sell it.  Just wanted to put it out there, that if you decide to do that .. it's yours.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I like it! If you do it, please update us!


----------



## fabfashionisto

I think its a fun idea if you don't mind the risk, I too like the idea of doing something in the white area If you are artsy and savy why not paint it with a fun design, I think sharpie may be a little too semi-permanent and may rub over time and smudge. Have fun! Please show us the results do you have any artsy friends who could paint this or could you manage it? I think you could totally re-sell it down the line if someone likes the art they will buy it. You could always look to the graffiti collection for inspiration.


----------



## Venessa84

This thread reminds me of all the nay sayers in the Chanel forum who were telling someone not to paint their classic and the bag turned out great. I say go for what will make you happy and please keep us updated. I’m looking forward to seeing the end results.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Venessa84 said:


> This thread reminds me of all the nay sayers in the Chanel forum who were telling someone not to paint their classic and the bag turned out great. I say go for what will make you happy and please keep us updated. I’m looking forward to seeing the end results.



Right it could turn out totally cute and something to be cherished for years, as opposed to a bag someone doesnt really care to use. customization is totally in these days too. The more one of a kind something looks, in my opinion, the more sentimental it becomes.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Here are a few photoshop mock up's could be cute! Be creative and have fun!
Totally show us what you come up with! I figured it might help you to see the graphics in the bag not sure of what it is what you exactly are going for though.

side note You could always re-paint it white or have someone do it if you change your mind.


----------



## Venessa84

fabfashionisto said:


> Here are a few photoshop mock up's could be cute! Be creative and have fun!
> Totally show us what you come up with! I figured it might help you to see the graphics in the bag not sure of what it is what you exactly are going for though.
> 
> side note You could always re-paint it white or have someone do it if you change your mind.
> 
> View attachment 4337664
> View attachment 4337665
> View attachment 4337666



This is so cool!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Wouldn’t the glaze make it difficult to paint on the leather?


----------



## whateve

Venessa84 said:


> This thread reminds me of all the nay sayers in the Chanel forum who were telling someone not to paint their classic and the bag turned out great. I say go for what will make you happy and please keep us updated. I’m looking forward to seeing the end results.


I'm not sure everyone thought it turned out great. Maybe they were too polite to say anything once it was done.

On the other hand, there was someone who painted a Hermes clutch that I think was beautiful. It was worth it for her because she never used it the way it way.


----------



## Venessa84

whateve said:


> I'm not sure everyone thought it turned out great. Maybe they were too polite to say anything once it was done.
> 
> On the other hand, there was someone who painted a Hermes clutch that I think was beautiful. It was worth it for her because she never used it the way it way.



Maybe... I thought it turned out great. ‍♀️


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Clearblueskies said:


> Wouldn’t the glaze make it difficult to paint on the leather?


There are leather treatment products to remove the top coat so you can re-dye it. I’m not going to attempt to paint lettering myself, so I don’t know how one would get that to stick.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

ksuromax said:


> why do you think the stripes are not popular?
> i have just got mine, love it and will wear the heck out of it!!



I got mine on clearance for $500, so I figured they weren’t selling well.  I’m not hugely fond of stripes but I love the style. I first saw a girl at my beauty salon with the graffiti bazar tote and I fell for it right awa.  When I found this one for such a great deal, I had to have it. The only part that bothers me is the one big large white stripe on the right that I think looks out of place. Mine is the small, so the white stripe is at the end. Yours appears to be a different size, with a different color stripe at the end.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I love your mock-ups!!  They are almost exactly as I was envisioning. Can you by any chance do one with the word “Balenciaga” starting at the bottom, written sideways (so you read it if you turn the bag on its side). Does that make sense?
I love the floral pattern on the bag! Thank you!! It’s exactly what I was looking for!!



fabfashionisto said:


> Here are a few photoshop mock up's could be cute! Be creative and have fun!
> Totally show us what you come up with! I figured it might help you to see the graphics in the bag not sure of what it is what you exactly are going for though.
> 
> side note You could always re-paint it white or have someone do it if you change your mind.
> 
> View attachment 4337664
> View attachment 4337665
> View attachment 4337666


----------



## ksuromax

gettinpurseonal said:


> I got mine on clearance for $500, so I figured they weren’t selling well.  I’m not hugely fond of stripes but I love the style. I first saw a girl at my beauty salon with the graffiti bazar tote and I fell for it right awa.  When I found this one for such a great deal, I had to have it. The only part that bothers me is the one big large white stripe on the right that I think looks out of place. Mine is the small, so the white stripe is at the end. Yours appears to be a different size, with a different color stripe at the end.


yes, mine is M, this size works better for me 
it's a very functional bag, i hope you'll love yours as much as i do mine!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Do you notice how on my bag the white stripe on the right runs into another white stripe on the side? I’d like to add some dimension, as I don’t think the placement of the white stripes on the end is the most flattering. I’m not sure the skull is going to stay on the bag, but I like it for now  
	

		
			
		

		
	






ksuromax said:


> why do you think the stripes are not popular?
> i have just got mine, love it and will wear the heck out of it!!


----------



## brae

fabfashionisto said:


> Here are a few photoshop mock up's could be cute! Be creative and have fun!
> Totally show us what you come up with! I figured it might help you to see the graphics in the bag not sure of what it is what you exactly are going for though.
> 
> side note You could always re-paint it white or have someone do it if you change your mind.
> 
> View attachment 4337664
> View attachment 4337665
> View attachment 4337666



Nice! I love the first one.


----------



## ksuromax

gettinpurseonal said:


> Do you notice how on my bag the white stripe on the right runs into another white stripe on the side? I’d like to add some dimension, as I don’t think the placement of the white stripes on the end is the most flattering. I’m not sure the skull is going to stay on the bag, but I like it for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343411


i get your point, but i think that wide white area adds crispy-ness and purity, fresh breeze, if it makes sense


----------



## Angsas

I’d leave it as it is, it’s beautiful with the colours
But if you are going to customze it, I like the graphic design best


----------



## fabfashionisto

gettinpurseonal said:


> I love your mock-ups!!  They are almost exactly as I was envisioning. Can you by any chance do one with the word “Balenciaga” starting at the bottom, written sideways (so you read it if you turn the bag on its side). Does that make sense?
> I love the floral pattern on the bag! Thank you!! It’s exactly what I was looking for!!



Sure I can totally do that tomorrow night or Monday morning. So you want the Balenciaga reversed with the b coming from the bottom just in the white? Or do you want it across all the stripes on the bottom? The graffiti bags look very diy lol so I think it could be pulled off nicely.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

The B coming from the bottom and the bottom of the letters would be toward the right side of the bag so you would read “Balenciaga” by tilting your head to the left:


Although I must say, I think I especially love the 2nd floral mock-up you did. Amazing! Again, thank you!



fabfashionisto said:


> Sure I can totally do that tomorrow night or Monday morning. So you want the Balenciaga reversed with the b coming from the bottom just in the white? Or do you want it across all the stripes on the bottom? The graffiti bags look very diy lol so I think it could be pulled off nicely.


----------



## muchstuff

gettinpurseonal said:


> The B coming from the bottom and the bottom of the letters would be toward the right side of the bag so you would read “Balenciaga” by tilting your head to the left:
> View attachment 4343874
> 
> Although I must say, I think I especially love the 2nd floral mock-up you did. Amazing! Again, thank you!



If you’re going to go ahead with this you may want to give consideration to using the font that Bal used on that bag. At least it would be consistent with the logo.


----------



## whateve

gettinpurseonal said:


> The B coming from the bottom and the bottom of the letters would be toward the right side of the bag so you would read “Balenciaga” by tilting your head to the left:
> View attachment 4343874
> 
> Although I must say, I think I especially love the 2nd floral mock-up you did. Amazing! Again, thank you!


I like the floral (the second mock-up) the best.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I would want to find a way to include the dragonfly that got cut off at the top of the smaller white stripe on the left. I might even have the dragonfly flying over both the white stripe and the blue next to it.





gettinpurseonal said:


> Although I must say, I think I especially love the 2nd floral mock-up you did. Amazing! Again, thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

This is my DIY Papier Graffifi. Loved it with no regrets & it's a real head turner. 

You just reminded me that i can get my solid black Bazar do up in Graffiti too !!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Ooohhh I love the regular hardware on your Papiér! I have a Papiér B bag in a bright buttery sunny yellow with silver hardware. Oh how I wish it had rhw! 

If it were me, I would probably want only 1 graffiti bag and would choose a different design for the Bazar. Let us see when and if you paint it. Even though I am artistic, I want to find someone to custom paint mine for me.  



peacebabe said:


> This is my DIY Papier Graffifi. Loved it with no regrets & it's a real head turner.
> 
> You just reminded me that i can get my solid black Bazar do up in Graffiti too !!!


----------



## fabfashionisto

gettinpurseonal said:


> The B coming from the bottom and the bottom of the letters would be toward the right side of the bag so you would read “Balenciaga” by tilting your head to the left:
> View attachment 4343874
> 
> Although I must say, I think I especially love the 2nd floral mock-up you did. Amazing! Again, thank you!



Here you go!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

fabfashionisto said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4345010


You are so awesome!! I am also now wondering what you think of doing white lettering going downward like your first example, thus leaving the white stripes for the floral print. Maybe the floral could overlap the center blue stripe as well?  What do you think? Thank you so much for all your hard work!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

You don’t have to do another mock-up. I don’t want you to go to any more trouble. You have done so much already, and it has helped me visualize my idea. Thank you again!



fabfashionisto said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4345010


----------



## fabfashionisto

gettinpurseonal said:


> You are so awesome!! I am also now wondering what you think of doing white lettering going downward like your first example, thus leaving the white stripes for the floral print. Maybe the floral could overlap the center blue stripe as well?  What do you think? Thank you so much for all your hard work!!



I don't mind mocking that up I can get to it tonight. What stripe color do you want the lettering on the furthest left stripe?


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Yes please!!
And the floral to cover not only the white stripe, but also the blue stripe next to it in the center.
Thank you!!
Now to find the paints that were recommended and experiment on scrap leather to see what holds up. But I can’t recal the name of the paint - I screenshotted it on the phone I left at home!! I have an artist friend who is going to do the painting but she wants to know what kind of paint I saw that was recommended. 



fabfashionisto said:


> I don't mind mocking that up I can get to it tonight. What stripe color do you want the lettering on the furthest left stripe?


----------



## peacebabe

Is this something which i've missed ?? So you now have 4 Bazar M ?? 



ksuromax said:


> why do you think the stripes are not popular?
> i have just got mine, love it and will wear the heck out of it!!


----------



## peacebabe

I guess yours newer. The earlier Papier were all in brass HW. Mine's from 2012. 

It will be nice if you can post a photo of yours 



gettinpurseonal said:


> Ooohhh I love the regular hardware on your Papiér! I have a Papiér B bag in a bright buttery sunny yellow with silver hardware. Oh how I wish it had rhw!
> 
> If it were me, I would probably want only 1 graffiti bag and would choose a different design for the Bazar. Let us see when and if you paint it. Even though I am artistic, I want to find someone to custom paint mine for me.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Sure!
By the way, I got a few marks on this bag before I learned how to protect it with Collonil Waterstop, and I haven’t gotten a stain since.  As you can see, this is a delicate leather and a delicate color and the Collonil water stop did not negatively affect the bag at all. 








peacebabe said:


> I guess yours newer. The earlier Papier were all in brass HW. Mine's from 2012.
> 
> It will be nice if you can post a photo of yours


----------



## fabfashionisto

Good luck I hope this helps!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

She is the leader of the pack haha. 




peacebabe said:


> I guess yours newer. The earlier Papier were all in brass HW. Mine's from 2012.
> 
> It will be nice if you can post a photo of yours


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh!! I just love it!! It’s just perfect and just what I wanted. Thank you so much - you truly are a fabfashionisto!!!

I do think I would, as someone else suggested, replicate the font that is on the bag vs graffiti font. 



fabfashionisto said:


> Good luck I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345812


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely !!! I have this in silver too !!



gettinpurseonal said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345811
> 
> View attachment 4345814


----------



## peacebabe

You must be some graphic designer?? It's really awesome !! 



fabfashionisto said:


> Good luck I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345812


----------



## peacebabe

Opps, yours have zipper at the side??



gettinpurseonal said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345811
> 
> View attachment 4345814


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Unfortunately, mine does not have the zippers on the sides. But I love yours! Beautiful color and I love the zippers!!



peacebabe said:


> Lovely !!! I have this in silver too !!


----------



## peacebabe

It's nice without the side zips. At lease it's lighter ! 



gettinpurseonal said:


> Unfortunately, mine does not have the zippers on the sides. But I love yours! Beautiful color and I love the zippers!!


----------



## fabfashionisto

gettinpurseonal said:


> Oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh!! I just love it!! It’s just perfect and just what I wanted. Thank you so much - you truly are a fabfashionisto!!!
> 
> I do think I would, as someone else suggested, replicate the font that is on the bag vs graffiti font.



Haha thank you! Glad I could help! I am so excited to see your bag once you get it going! I work in design and am between positions at the moment So I have been itching to open my photoshop lol.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Yes, it’s very light! I’m still afraid to use it a lot due to the color. I can’t bang it around and be carefree - even with Collonil - since the leather is so delicate. 





peacebabe said:


> It's nice without the side zips. At lease it's lighter !


----------



## gettinpurseonal

You have helped me tremendously! Now I won’t have to guess and wonder. I know it will look good and where to place the pattern. Nice work, my friend! I hope you find a position very soon! Feel free to use me as a reference haha. 



fabfashionisto said:


> Haha thank you! Glad I could help! I am so excited to see your bag once you get it going! I work in design and am between positions at the moment So I have been itching to open my photoshop lol.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Is this something which i've missed ?? So you now have 4 Bazar M ??


yes, you have missed the reveal, but i haven't yet worn it 
3 Ms and 1 S, 4 total


----------



## Pollie-Jean

gettinpurseonal said:


> Sure!
> By the way, I got a few marks on this bag before I learned how to protect it with Collonil Waterstop, and I haven’t gotten a stain since.  As you can see, this is a delicate leather and a delicate color and the Collonil water stop did not negatively affect the bag at all.
> 
> View attachment 4345811
> 
> View attachment 4345814


 Love this one ! The color is everything


----------



## ksuromax

fabfashionisto said:


> Good luck I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345812





gettinpurseonal said:


> Oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh!! I just love it!! It’s just perfect and just what I wanted. Thank you so much - you truly are a fabfashionisto!!!
> 
> I do think I would, as someone else suggested, replicate the font that is on the bag vs graffiti font.


actually this looks really cool 
the more i look at it, the more i like it 
well done  
and i am very curious to see the finished look


----------



## justapixel

When I read the first post, I thought you were crazy. Now after seeing it, I think it’s gorgeous. And you’ll be the only one in the world with that design!  I don’t think you’d have resell issues either, although why would you want to? I’d buy it. 

Good job to the idea and also to the graphic designer who made it come to life. You guys should go into business together!  Lol.


----------



## peacebabe

Didn't know you have a S ! I know you have solid black, Graffiti, blue white black stripe & the colorful stripe. Which is S??



ksuromax said:


> yes, you have missed the reveal, but i haven't yet worn it
> 3 Ms and 1 S, 4 total


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Didn't know you have a S ! I know you have solid black, Graffiti, blue white black stripe & the colorful stripe. Which is S??


Colourful is S, my very first Bazar 
all the rest i got after it are M (Black, Graf and now Blue/White/Black)


----------



## peacebabe

I see ...... why do i think that that's a S 



ksuromax said:


> Colourful is S, my very first Bazar
> all the rest i got after it are M (Black, Graf and now Blue/White/Black)


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this one ! The color is everything


Thank you Pollie-Jean! I was on vacation on a French island with my former love when I spotted it in a boutique. I didn’t have my wallet with me, and I asked them to hold it for me. It was an unbelievably good price, light as a feather, and soooooo buttery soft I just had to have it! Rather than let me wait, my love bought it for me. I took her to dinner the first night, filling her with my necessities including a sweater and bottled water. When we got back to our rent house, my bag was.....leaking!!
To my horror, the bottle had opened, drenching my brand new bag! Fortunately, leaving her to dry overnight miraculously removed all traces of the accident! I’m going to attach another photo to post of her from a different beach vacation.  For some reason, she looks dirty in this pic, but she is not.


----------



## muchstuff

gettinpurseonal said:


> Thank you Pollie-Jean! I was on vacation on a French island with my former love when I spotted it in a boutique. I didn’t have my wallet with me, and I asked them to hold it for me. It was an unbelievably good price, light as a feather, and soooooo buttery soft I just had to have it! Rather than let me wait, my love bought it for me. I took her to dinner the first night, filling her with my necessities including a sweater and bottled water. When we got back to our rent house, my bag was.....leaking!!
> To my horror, the bottle had opened, drenching my brand new bag! Fortunately, leaving her to dry overnight miraculously removed all traces of the accident! I’m going to attach another photo to post of her from a different beach vacation.  For some reason, she looks dirty in this pic, but she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346309


Check this out...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/artists-who-paint-bags.1003761/page-3


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Thank you! Those pieces of art are very inspiring and the artists are very talented! Artwork from these artists would cost more than I paid for my bag!



muchstuff said:


> Check this out...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/artists-who-paint-bags.1003761/page-3


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely one ~ 

To me, Papier is never delicate. Don't underestimate the light weight calf, it's very durable . I much prefer calf compare to agneau



gettinpurseonal said:


> Thank you Pollie-Jean! I was on vacation on a French island with my former love when I spotted it in a boutique. I didn’t have my wallet with me, and I asked them to hold it for me. It was an unbelievably good price, light as a feather, and soooooo buttery soft I just had to have it! Rather than let me wait, my love bought it for me. I took her to dinner the first night, filling her with my necessities including a sweater and bottled water. When we got back to our rent house, my bag was.....leaking!!
> To my horror, the bottle had opened, drenching my brand new bag! Fortunately, leaving her to dry overnight miraculously removed all traces of the accident! I’m going to attach another photo to post of her from a different beach vacation.  For some reason, she looks dirty in this pic, but she is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346309


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I think it is just the pale yellow color that gets stains and marks so easily that makes me think of it as delicate.  I specially need to get some protectors for the handles. Collonil waterstop is wonderful but has its limits. 



peacebabe said:


> Lovely one ~
> 
> To me, Papier is never delicate. Don't underestimate the light weight calf, it's very durable . I much prefer calf compare to agneau


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm using this :
http://www.lovinmybags.co/for-handles-only/


----------



## fabfashionisto

Any updates here on your project?


----------



## gettinpurseonal

No, Im sorry. Im going to seek out an artist after all rather than let my friend paint the bag. I am waiting for another bag to be shipped to me so I can send them both together. Hmmm, also, I need to pick between 2 artists and get quotes. So it might be awhile. I will post photos when it is complete. I do appreciate all the help and suggestions and I’m looking forward to the day I get the work done !



fabfashionisto said:


> Any updates here on your project?


----------



## beauxgoris

Very random... but I heard there is a graffiti artist in NY (I think) you send them your bag (any brand) and they customize it for you and send it back. Has anyone heard of this?


----------

